# Hardware installieren!



## mc_gyver (14. September 2003)

Hi leute kennt jemand von euch ein tutorial wie ich Hardware unter Debian einrichten und installieren kann? Mir geht es vor allem um einen Epson EPL 5000 und eine Fritzkarte. Ich bin leider noch anfänger und habe daher keine Idee wo ich anfangen kann, .


----------



## JohannesR (14. September 2003)

Im Prinzip ganz einfach, Karte reinstecken, passendes Treibermodul laden - fertig. Die Fritz!-Karte wird kein Problem darstellen, wie das mit dem Drucker ist weiss ich nicht,  schätzungsweise genau so leicht. 

Tipp: Die Treiber für die Fritz!-Karte findest du in "modconf" unter "ISDN subsytem -> Passive ISDN cards -> AVM PnP/PCI (Fritz!PnP/PCI). Ausserdem brauchst du, um dein ISDN auch verwenden zu können, das Modul "HiSax". 
Bei Bedarf kann ich Dir auch noch weiter bei deinem ISDN helfen.


----------



## mc_gyver (15. September 2003)

ich danke erstmal, ich komme sicherlich noch mal auf dich zu!  *g*


----------

